# My Interview with Candace Parker



## ChrisYandek (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi guys. My latest interview is with Candace Parker of the University of Tennesee Lady Vols basketball team, she is one of the most accomplished high school and college athletes of her time. We discussed what this years team needs to improve on to get back to the Final Four, her future, Pat Summit, what she has done to draw attention to her sport, what her brothers have taught her, and some other topics. 

You can read and listen at the link below

http://www.thesportsinterview.com/candace_parker.htm

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Chris...thanks for posting your interview. You can someday say you "knew her when"...LOL.

Parker is gonna blow up the W, when she gets there...I can't wait.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

you luck SOB! 

lol.

Good Job!


----------

